# Halloween Tree



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

A book(though I haven not read it), and a movie. Have you seen this old childrens classic? Its awesome! Has always been a favorite of mine. 


> Four children learn the origins of Halloween customs while trying to save the life of their friend.


is what imdb.com says about it, and Its super good! I found it on video(it was made in 1993) at a flea market about two years ago, I would love it on dvd, but sadly I don't think they make it that way  Now I feel like going and watching it lol.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

It's been one of our favorites for years - highly recommend it.


----------



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

It's one of the traditional seasonal vids at my house. Truly an enjoyable movie. Sadly, it's not available on dvd (yet, I hope).

It's fun to count how many times you hear: "Oh my gosh!".


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Fetch said:


> It's one of the traditional seasonal vids at my house. Truly an enjoyable movie. Sadly, it's not available on dvd (yet, I hope).
> 
> It's fun to count how many times you hear: "Oh my gosh!".


LOL yeah, he does say that quite a bit. How many times have you counted him say it?


----------



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

GothicCandle said:


> LOL yeah, he does say that quite a bit. How many times have you counted him say it?


Don't remember exactly... but it's more than a few!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Never heard of this movie. Wonder if I can rent it.


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Ray Bradbury wrote the book and it is great. I got mine here:


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

PeeWeePinson said:


> Ray Bradbury wrote the book and it is great. I got mine here: http://www.amazon.com/Halloween-Tre...d_bbs_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1218034690&sr=1-2
> 
> and the movie here: http://www.amazon.com/Halloween-Tre..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1BNBD5EDQS2BQJYPJWKD


He also narrates the movie. I think?


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

FYI, if you guys want to convert the VCR tape to DVD, there is a device called "Dazzle" that allows you to do it!! I think that they're about $49.00. You use your computer also!! I have all my old Stooges" VCRs converted!!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Beth said:


> FYI, if you guys want to convert the VCR tape to DVD, there is a device called "Dazzle" that allows you to do it!! I think that they're about $49.00. You use your computer also!! I have all my old Stooges" VCRs converted!!


oh thats really cool, where do you get it?


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

I think its [ame]*Leonard Nimoy*[/ame] who narrates the movie.
I just watched it for the first time last month.
It was great! I love that old animation. The best was seeing all those really cool pumpkins in the tree.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Big Howlin said:


> I think its *Leonard Nimoy* who narrates the movie.
> I just watched it for the first time last month.
> It was great! I love that old animation. The best was seeing all those really cool pumpkins in the tree.


oh i thought he was the voice of the old man, whatever his name is.

Edit:
Yeah I'm right,Mr. Moundshroud is voiced by leonard nimoy while the Narrator is ray bradbury. Thats what www.imdb.com says.


----------

